# Xen Control Panel



## logifech (25. Dez. 2011)

Hallo Forum,
zuerst einmal allen eine Frohe Weihnacht, nun zu meiner Frage kennt jemand von euch eine Hosting Control Panel für Xen?

Das Panel soltte standard Features bieten wie VPS erstellen IP, Hostname, Resourcen (RAM, HD, Prozessor) etc. Hinzufügen können.
Dann soltte es einen Kunden Zugang haben damit Kunden den Server Starten, Stoppen Rebooten können und neu Installieren.
Am besten wäre es wenn kunden eigene Images hochladen könnten was aber nicht sehr wichtig ist.

Das ganze soltte möglichst kostenfrei sein und auf Debian basis laufen.

Gruß
logifech


----------



## nowayback (25. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen

ich will es ausnahmsweise mal kurz machen 

1. HyperVM - OpenVZ, Xen, Windows Virtualization Manager | LxCenter
2. GPLHost:>_ Open source hosting worldwide _ Web spaces featuring GPL control panel
3. Convirture Products: Open Source (OpenSource soll gratis sein)


Schöne Feiertage.
nwb


----------

